# any opinions on using large sterilite type containers as Colombian housing? Pros/Cons?



## jetfire (Feb 6, 2014)

I've recently acquired my first tegu,a young Colombian B&W. The person I got it from had 2 of them in a 10 gal tank,I could plainly see that was WAY too small for 2 lizards in the 20" range (haven't measured for certain,can't find my tape measure @ the moment).
Anyway, I cobbled together a temporary enclosure using a 30gal sterilite container (24Lx14Wx18H).
I cut a hole in one end of the lid for the light (traced around the light fixture,then cut the hole an inch smaller in diameter,so that the light can't fall in),then taped the fixture in place with some hvac aluminum foil tape to secure the fixture to the lid (the tape is used on furnaces,so heat weakening the adhesive isn't an issue).
On the other end of the lid,I used a 1" holecutter bit to punch a couple holes for ventilation,and covered them with some 1/2" plastic mesh to keep the bugs in.
I've used coconut soil,(I keep and breed gargoyle geckos,so I've got bricks of the stuff laying around),about 3-4" deep. fake plants for hiding/decor,branches so it can get as close to the light as it wishes (the closest is roughly 8" or so).
The lid snaps fairly tightly,but I went ahead and added a hinge made from about 6 layers of the aforementioned foil tape,and some plain duct tape as "latches",for peace of mind more than anything else.
It holds heat and humidity fairly well; no condensation,but it feels nice and jungle-y when I tend to it.
The lizard is definately enjoying it's newfound space,but it's gonna outgrow it by spring or so,the way it's eating.
Is this going to be a good TEMPORARY setup for a juvie?


----------



## jetfire (Feb 6, 2014)

the little food dish by the water tub has repashy cgd in it,to gutload the dubias that are in there. little protein-packed janitors,they help clean the cage and aren't too crunchy (disconcerting to the girlfriend when it finds and eats another one,she actually likes the dubias).


----------



## Michael Soto (Feb 6, 2014)

Colombians need a min a enclosure of 6ft by 3ft by 3ft and that is the min. You really need to research some care sheets and such.


----------



## jetfire (Feb 6, 2014)

dude,I've done nothing but read freaking care sheets,but none of them touch on using plastic storage containers as temporary housing for juveniles. I'm well aware of what size enclosure an adult will eventually require,that's not what I was asking. Is there maybe someone who's helpful here?


----------



## jetfire (Feb 6, 2014)

there's only the one tegu in the cage,one was given to a friend for his bday. 
the one inhabitant does seem to like it,burying itself,rooting around for dubias,superworms,etc. good eater,too.
It will be getting a larger,homebuilt enclosure soon enough...space is an issue right now with 
all the temporary winter housing I have set up for my tortoises...


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Feb 8, 2014)

That enclosure is way too small for even a temporary one. You cannot create a proper temperature gradient in that and there is no designated basking spot.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 9, 2014)

If you couldn't provide an adequate setup from the get go, why did you get one? Your current setup is no better than the last owners 10 gallon.

My opinion - tubs don't work.


----------



## tinouTHEdino (Mar 10, 2014)

get a stock tank


----------



## mizblu85 (Apr 7, 2014)

Not sure why you got the lil guy before you got it a good temp home BUT sometimes that can happen for one reason or another. From what I can see that will work in a pinch. If the Tegu seems happy and is eating, has hides and acts active the tub looks ok for maybe a week tops. You do need to get it a bigger place to stay even if you have to build something till you can build it's perm home. The lil guy does need a basking spot in the worst way. Keep doing your research and you can come up with something pretty quick. Good luck.


----------

